# Richardson's Ground Squirrel?



## CourtneyBrooke3 (Jan 14, 2014)

I live in Georgia and have been looking for a "different" pet to own. I stumbled across some 8 week old, captive bred, hand tame Richardson Ground Squirrels, but was unsure if they are legal to have, and what the conditions are etc. Also, baby short tailed possums. Anyone out there who can shine some light on this for me?
Thanks!


----------



## The Snark (Jan 14, 2014)

RGS, aka Flickertails. Very common throughout the north American continent. Commonly kept as pets. Since they are classified as pests some local restrictions regarding their sale and transportation may apply. They live in holes in the ground, digging prodigious tunnels whereby they have been given the name squirrel gopher and earning the dislike from farmers accordingly. Highly adaptable in captivity. One known cautionary note is they can be very territorial and cleaning their cage and hides can result in a pretty severe bite.

I don't know possums for beans except how to cook them: Obtain possum. Nail possum to board. Place board in oven and bake for several hours at 700 degrees. Put out fire. Remove board from oven. Remove nails from board. Scrap possum residue off and eat the board.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spepper (Jan 14, 2014)

It's all a matter of opinion but I probably wouldn't get the opossum.  They're like giant rats—but rats are better looking.

EDIT: actually after looking short tailed opossums up online I realized that they actually look pretty good for a 'possum.  Before now all I had known were Virginia opossums.


----------



## pitbulllady (Jan 15, 2014)

I don't know of any sources selling RGSs that are captive bred, and since this species IS a vector of both Sylvatic and Bubonic Plague, it would pay to be careful in obtaining one wild-caught.  There are several people who breed Short-Tailed Possums in 
captivity, though, so they will probably be easier to find.

Pitbulllady

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Jan 15, 2014)

pitbulllady said:


> I don't know of any sources selling RGSs that are captive bred, and since this species IS a vector of both Sylvatic and Bubonic Plague, it would pay to be careful in obtaining one wild-caught.  There are several people who breed Short-Tailed Possums in
> captivity, though, so they will probably be easier to find.
> 
> Pitbulllady


PBL, you might know this. Is there some kind of updated map(s) the health depts. or infectious disease control centers have of the common diseases animals like these have? That would be a very handy link for people inquiring about acquiring certain wild caught pets. I remember when So. Cal. had an outbreak of Bubonic plague there was a map published of the known areas of the squirrels ranges. Something like what we have out here for Malaria published by WHO.


----------



## pitbulllady (Jan 15, 2014)

The Snark said:


> PBL, you might know this. Is there some kind of updated map(s) the health depts. or infectious disease control centers have of the common diseases animals like these have? That would be a very handy link for people inquiring about acquiring certain wild caught pets. I remember when So. Cal. had an outbreak of Bubonic plague there was a map published of the known areas of the squirrels ranges. Something like what we have out here for Malaria published by WHO.


I believe that the CDC maintains this info, though I'm not sure if it includes maps or not.  I'll be better able to check when I get my computer out of the shop.  Right now I'm having to post using my iPad.

Pitbulllady


----------



## The Snark (Jan 16, 2014)

pitbulllady said:


> I believe that the CDC maintains this info, though I'm not sure if it includes maps or not.  I'll be better able to check when I get my computer out of the shop.  Right now I'm having to post using my iPad.
> 
> Pitbulllady


 That would be the place to start inquiring when considering obtaining local fauna as a pet.
Posting using iPad? No wonder you are so grumpy! How many months has this been going on? (Breaks and dashes for the door)


----------



## pitbulllady (Jan 16, 2014)

Grumpy is pretty much my default at my age, that and being mostly Irish.  Only had to use the iPad for a couple of days while the computer was being worked on and got the computer back this morning.  I actually did do some checking, though, and CDC DOES have maps showing where cases of Plague have occurred in the US, mostly in western states, with one isolated case in Chicago, in believe.  The map is not specific as to which vectors were suspected of harboring the fleas that spread the disease, but the site does specifically list ground squirrels as a known vector, so it's no surprise that wherever there are large populations of those rodents, you find the most cases of Plague, especially in the states of NM, AZ, TX, CO, NV and UT.

pitbulllady


----------



## The Snark (Jan 16, 2014)

Well, the vector is the flea of course. Tracking vector bearing hosts becomes much more vague, especially in the case of an animal as ubiquitous as the RGS.


----------



## Dark (Jan 17, 2014)

I don't know anything about Richardson's Ground Squirrel other than what their name implies about them but I certainly do know a great deal about Short Tailed Opossums (Monodelphis domestica.

I have one named Lilah, I've had her for a year and I think shes great. They can live about 4 years if they are well taken care of, they are marsupials but do not have a pouch, and they must be kept alone or aggression will result in fighting and the eventual death of one or both animals. They are unbelievably fast and can scale anything that has a rough texture (they can climb down from your hands to your feet via your arm, shirt, pants or skin). They are very cool and wrap their tails around you to maintain balance if you turn your hand over (don't try this with rats!). 

Pros: Cute, Non-aggressive if properly handled at a young age / socialized on a regular basis, non-destructive (they don't chew like rodents nor have teeth like rodents), quiet (only noise might be their wheel or them moving around their cage at night), no distinct smell although since they do eat meat and insects they will have smelly bowl movements, they love to explore and gather tissues to make a nest. Hypoallergenic, they have a different type of fur in which most fur allergic individuals can tolerate.

Cons: They have a very specific diet that needs to be well researched and properly accommodated to keep them happy and healthy (they are insectivores so they will need waxworms, mealworms, and occasional de-frosted pinkies to keep their diet balanced). They are nocturnal so they will primarily be active at night. They are not friendly or cuddly, since they are solitary creatures they do not have any evolutionary reason to be close with any other animals emotionally. To reiterate in the "not friendly", they are not mean or show aggression when properly raised but they will not seek to be pet or played with directly by you. They do love leaving their cage and exploring so they can be fun to play with and will enjoy the interaction and exercise but won't really sit still and let you pet them for more than a few seconds. I hear males are slightly calmer and easier to play with than females as far as sitting still but I cannot vouch for that from personal experience. 

Also, they are escape artists. They are unbelievably clever when it comes to getting out of their enclosure or going into places you don't want them to go into. Mine would surprise me by doing things I'd never imagine it would do. For instance when I first got her she seemed to be well aware of how far off of a surface she was and wouldn't jump if it was too high but one day she changed her mind and leaped right off a table that was 3.5 feet off the ground onto a solid floor and that scared the crap out of me. She also once ran right into my printer (where the paper is loaded) and nested in there. Thank God it was designed in a way in which she wasn't hurt but it was difficult to get her out. Anywhere their head can fit they can fit their whole body. They will eat spiders or bugs or any small living thing that they come in contact with and this is scary when they get under a dresser or under a piece of furniture and you hear them chewing on something. If you play with them in a room you must be prepared for them escaping from your hands and make sure all exits are blocked and that the animal is physically incapable of getting under something or past a door. 

They are definitely not beginner pets and I do not recommend them for novice keepers of animals. You could be walking with the animal running on the floor and they are fast enough to end up under your foot before it hits the ground. They eat mice in the wild so they are much much faster than rodents. 

If you are seriously interested in getting a Short Tailed Opossum you will have to prepare a bit and do some research but if you have the time and the maturity to take the necessary precautions then they are great pets for the busy, anti-social and nocturnal individual. Under pros I should have added that since they don't really feel the need to bond with anyone that they can be left in their cage for a few days at a time but they absolutely 100% need a running wheel. It is true that Short Tailed Opossums will become accustomed to their owners more than others and will trust you more and allow you to grab them and pick them up without any fuss (although don't startle them as they will get scared and possibly bite) but I cannot say that the love I have for my opossum is openly reciprocated. Most STO's (Short Tailed Opossums) will let anyone play with them if they are friendly, they are not like birds where they have a favorite. They either trust humans or they don't. They are tamed wild animals and are not truly domesticated in my opinion, they make great pets for the trained and capable owner and I do hope they remain available for ownership in the future but I would not say that they are good for most pet owners. Definitely a terrible idea for children too as they are super fast.

If you decide you absolutely want one, feel free to PM me with questions / more information.

Earthling1984 on youtube has amazingly informative and accurate information on Short Tailed Opossums, I highly recommend watching his videos to learn more about them 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qByN5TJ6LWQ

Perhaps a better alternative pet would be a hedgehog? They are a billion times easier.

Eric

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Jan 17, 2014)

Darkpredator, very well thought out informative article. Could you expand it to cover common diseases and medically oriented care?


----------



## Dark (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks! Sure I'll do my best.

Opossums are very resistant to most diseases & other ailments. They are very tough and rarely get sick if they are fed a proper diet. The Virginia opossum, like other opossums, has a low blood temperature making it virtually immune to rabies. Their blood temperature is not high enough to sustain the virus. It is theorized that it is possible for opossums to get rabies but it is extremely unlikely and there have yet to be any verified reported cases.

Wild opossums can have fleas, ticks and mites but it rarely affects the animal itself. Short Tailed Opossums can (but very rarely) get mites which will cause hair loss or ear infections. They usually tend to die from respiratory infections, digestive problems or tumors (mostly attributed to old age). 

The most common medical issues that STO's have are hair loss around their behind / rump. Lilah is affected by this and I am not entirely sure what the cause is and it doesn't seem to bother her. If they are noticed constantly scratching / being irritated then taking them to an exotic vet is recommended. Hair loss on their lower backs is usually the result of a protein deficiency or a bedding allergy. I've been giving her low sodium turkey slices and defrosted pinkies to fight the possibility of a protein deficiency but it hasn't really improved her hair situation. It is possible that she is older than the pet store said she was when I got her (the pet store I got her from has a history of lying to customers and I will not longer purchase from them anymore, they gave me really shitty advice about most animals too, pet enthusiasts beware!). Hair loss and vision impairments can occur as they get older. Along with decreased hearing and all other common attributes to elderly / aging mammals. I have taken her to a very reputable exotic vet and he believes she is perfectly healthy and just a bit on the old side. 

The biggest cause of medical issues in captive bred Short Tailed Opossums: Dehydration, always check their water bottles and make sure that the water isn't constantly dripping but can be easily accessed. One day my water bottle went from actively producing water when she licked it to giving nothing no matter what. She was acting really really weird (was extremely calm and slow moving) and when I checked her water it was clear that it was the problem. I immediately took the bottle out and messed with it until it would allow water to come out again and then replaced it the next day. She was back to normal within an hour or so. Thank God I found this issue quickly, dehydration can easily be fatal very quickly. They also need to be kept out of direct sunlight / UV light (reptile lights), they are extremely susceptible to skin cancer. An incomplete diet will probably cause hair loss / decreased life expectancy but might not be outwardly apparent for quite a while. Depends how good / bad the diet is. 

Escaping related deaths / ingesting toxic materials: If they escape they will not last long because they need constant access to clean water and are not well adapted to survive in your house / apartment or local environment. Although they are still "wild animals" and would possibly be fine if they were released back into the Brazilian wilderness (as they are the BRAZILIAN short tailed opossum), they will not survive outside of a controlled environment or their natural habitat. They can easily find their way under a foot or somewhere else dangerous because they are very curious. As I said before, they are EXTREMELY fast and amazing climbers, so if you put them in a room where there is a death trap lurking about (mouse traps will catch / kill them) such as places behind drawers where you could accidentally crush them, near electrical outlets or a easily scaled high up shelf, they might get into trouble. Be careful, never leave them unmonitored out of their cage in a room / area. Even when they are in their caged and the lid is off they can still jump onto their water bottle and climb out or move some of their toys / hides to make a ladder to scale the walls if necessary. Plus they can jump very high and they have amazing balance.

I guess most of that goes off track from strictly medical / disease related but for the most part if they are well cared for and purchased from a reputable dealer / breeder they should remain healthy and fine. They are very tough and my Lilah has jumped off high surfaces and plunged into her cage face first many times, she does things willingly and repeatedly that seem like they would be painful but she seems very sturdy and doesn't ever seem fazed or hurt. Not that you should encourage or continuously allow for them to fall or jump off high places, but in the accidental times in which she has done these things she would not seem injured or fazed at all. They can run up to 20 miles a night so a wheel is absolutely necessary. They will use it all the time (once they get used to it / figure it out). My Lilah runs on that wheel at lightning speeds throughout the night. If they don't have a way of getting out their energy they will be miserable / eventually get sick. The first week I had her before she had a wheel she would keep me up at night banging her water bottle against the side of her cage and smacking her hiding igloo against the side of her cage. Now she just glides on her plastic wheel (and it's fine that it's plastic because she doesn't chew).

Also, temperatures shouldn't be allowed to get too hot, they can die from overheating / heat stroke if it's unreasonably hot / humid where you keep them. Don't let them freeze either. Basically room temperature is ideal but if you can tolerate the temperature comfortably they should be fine.

Oh and of course, never feed them bugs from outside or bugs you've found, pesticides can be pretty damaging. 


Hope this helps!

Eric

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pouchedrat (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't know too much about RGS, but I DO own three prairie dogs.  They're SOMEWHAT similar, except RGS are smaller and I hear a bit more flighty, and don't bond quite as well as prairie dogs.  Honestly, the whole "bonding" thing is always an individual thing with any animal.   I have one Prairie dog who will follow me around the house and sleep curled up on the couch with me and give me kisses, but then I have one who's indifferent towards me and the third will nip me if I try touching her.  They have a 6 foot x 6 foot cage built out of three ferret nations 142 that I pieced together into a giant cage with three full floors and six levels.    I have a bin on the bottom for them to go into and dig up a storm, but they're still very destructive rodents and will shred up carpet if bored (or just not being watched, lol).  I love the heck out of them, though.   The main diet would be hay, oxbow rabbit food, and then you can give them stuff like veggies, oats, cheerios for treats, etc.  corn on the cob..  yeah.  
Also, captive breeding of ground squirrels is VERY rare.  It has happened, but it's very rare.   


Short tailed opossums are awesome pets, I have had two in my life.   They eat pinkies, mealworms, insects, eggs, high quality kitten or ferret food, fruits, baby foods, etc.  I've run across issues with humidity levels during winter, and their ears drying out and starting to curl.  I've seen some with shriveled ears, so you NEED to watch out for that and keep humidity levels up, or moisturize their ears regularly.  I've also seen people who keep them similarly to reptiles, instead of mammals.  They're in large enclosures or large tanks with foggers, wood, plants, a hiding area like a bird house, etc.   I always kept an infrared or ceramic bulb in one corner for warmth.  I'd find the STO warming itself underneath the bulb at night.   ALSO they are SOLITARY animals, so they need to be kept alone.


----------

